# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  راهنمایی درمورد دانشگاه تهران(محل تحصیل...)

## ShAr0097

سلام دوستان این دانشگاه هایی که از این قبیل که اسمش مثلا تهران هست اما محل تحصیل ی جای ديگست لطفايیکمی در مورد ش توضیح بدین از نظر مدرک اعتبار چطوريه ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتید

----------


## ShAr0097

کسی نبود لاقل ی لينکي چیزی بدین بخونیم

----------


## wruveacr

مدرک که مثلاً دانشگاه تهران (محل تحصیل دانشکده فنی و مهندسی فومن) طبیعتاً باید همون مدرک دانشگاه تهران رو بدن ... البته مطمئن نیستم چیزی هم جلوش می نویسن یا نه ؟!
ولی در مورد استاد ها و سطح آموزش منم دوست دارم بدونم ...

----------


## ShAr0097

آره استادان مسأله هستند امامدرک مهم تره لطفا دوستان مطلع بیشتر توضيح بدن

----------


## fereshteh2

خوب بود ممنون

----------

